
Passphrases via shell pipeline - jessaustin
http://leancrew.com/all-this/2015/04/passphrases-via-shell-pipeline/
======
dgomez1092
Not an expert here either. I will say using a book as a corpus does remind me
of LWIC software. How the shuf command was executed to generate a
cryptologically safe passphrase doesn't necessarily seem to be extremly
secure. Given that it's only to the 6th degree, I'm sure permutations can be
computed though given the corpus as a database. I might be wrong technically
speaking I understood your command structure but do not yet know intricacies
of mathematical computational rates.

